# How much does it matter when ovulation happens in the cycle?



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello all

Sorry if this is a stupid question .......I'm still learning

From my understanding in a 28 days cycle you would expect to ovulate on day 14 but I get my surge on OPK on day 9 which means at the latest I should ovulate on day 11. Is ovulating earlier in your cycle ok or is that not good?

I just got my FHS and LH tests back, which although taken on day 6 (she said ideally should be day 3-5) were normal according to the GP.

Thanks for your help
Caroline x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

When you ovulate shouldn't be a problem as long as your luteal pahse (after ovulation) is long enough for implantation to take place so 10 days or lo th happen.nger is fine. Ovulating early should mean plenty of time for that. Even though you get a surge it's still possible for you not to actually ovualte so it's worth getting bloods done to check you do/or have actually ovulate & that you're not a PCOS lady


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

How's you ?

Glad to hear your FSH and LH are normal but perhaps would be good idea if you can, to get them tested again between cd1-3 for more accurate levels as having tested on cd6 is quite late in the follicular phase to have them tested.  Did your GP tell you what your levels were ?  Did you have Oestradiol (E2) and Prolactin tested as well...if not, maybe see if they'd be willing to test these too.

As for ovulation, when you're using the OPKs and getting the positive result, is your test line the same colour or darker than the control line ?

Ovulating earlier in your cycle shouldn't be too much of a problem but the follicle needs to be 18mm (minimum) so the egg inside is mature enough for good fertilisation.

It's a bit of a myth that if you have a 28 day cycle then you'll always ovulate on cd14....it's also a myth that AF/period will always arrive 14 days after ovulation.  The luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Has your GP advised you to have a progesterone blood test to check for ovulation ?  This is usually done on cd12 but this assumes ovulation on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested....so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly eg if you do actually ovulate on cd11 then see if you can get your progesterone tested on cd18

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun
Love n hugs
Natasha xx

PS....Have you seen/heard from Claire ?


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for the replies    I'm not stressed about ttc yet but it's all a bit head spinning, so much info in this new world....

I wasn't told my blood levels yet other than "normal" by the receptionist, but we're seeing the GP on Mon to get the numbers and hubbie's SA results too. The other tests I had were thyroid and glucose, which were fine too.  I'll def ask about the other tests you have both mentioned and maybe the immune test too? Or would that be pushing my luck  

For my positive result the marker on the OPKs is always the same colour or darker than the control line.... and then I do another one just to be sure  . And after your advice Minxy, I don't do it first thing in the morning anymore. My acupuncturist has also got me doing a BBT so I usually see the surge before the OPK tells me too.

Thanks for helping make everything a bit clearer x


Minxy - I have spoken to Claire quite a bit this week, she's not felt too well this week and they are saving for ICSI at Chelsfield. I'm seeing her in a few weeks. Hope you're doing ok ? x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Not sure whether you'd be able to get your GP to do any immune testing as these aren't standard hormone blood tests when having initial investigations.  I only had these done further down the line by private consultant and following 2 early miscarriages.  I'd try not to bombard yourself with too much and just get the hormone bloods done first 

Sounds like you're doing all the right things with bbt and OPKs....have you read the books "Fertility & Conception" by Zita West  and "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler ( www.tcoyf.com ) ?  Can't remember if I'd already recommended them to you but if not they're worth a read 

Please say hi to Claire for me and give her my love.....we must try and organise a catch up in Beckenham sometime as it's been a very long time since I saw you both !  I'm doing ok thanks....just getting on with things really and not thinking too much about all the ttc stuff.

Anyway, sending lots of positive thoughts to you    
Take care
Natasha xx


/links


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks hun.

It would be great to see you, we really must sort it, it's been yonks ! We're meeting on the 17th Feb if you fancy it? We can dump our men folk and make it a girlie night but if you're busy that night we can try for another time...

Good to hear  you're getting on ok,


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I won't be able to make the 17th I'm afraid  (I'm out the 16th and 18th so think I'd best stay in at least one night during the week !!).....but definitely let me know next time you plan to meet up as would love to catch up with you both again...

N xx


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Will do x


----------

